# No Lemon Flavor



## goodgiver (Jul 5, 2006)

When I bake a bread or muffins that I want flavored with a little lemon I always fail.  Today I baked a Zucchini/Lemon bread and some muffins and when they were done I could not taste any lemon.  In my recipe I used the juice of 3 lemons and the rind of the same 3 lemons.    What m I doing wrong.   What I did do was replace some of the liquid with the lemon juice. Can anybody help me?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2006)

Try some lemon extract.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 5, 2006)

Or some Boyjian Lemon Oil. That'll knock your sox off!


----------



## Shunka (Jul 5, 2006)

Thank you for the link jennyema!!! Yes, the lemon oil is very strong and you only want to use it sparingly.


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 5, 2006)

Perhaps a little candied lemon peel might help, you can grind it up in a food processor so that it doens't create unwanted chunks in your recipe before adding it to the mixing bowl. If you were encountering this issue with orange flavouring I would suggest orange blossom water, but that won't likely help you here


----------



## ironchef (Jul 5, 2006)

Another thing you could do is to include more lemon zest because it's the oils in the zest that  will add more flavor than the juice. What are the proportions of the recipe you are using?


----------



## goodgiver (Jul 6, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Try some lemon extract.


 

When using extracts when they are baked doesn't the alcohol and flavoring bake out?


----------



## goodgiver (Jul 6, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Another thing you could do is to include more lemon zest because it's the oils in the zest that will add more flavor than the juice. What are the proportions of the recipe you are using?


 
I used the zest from 3 lemons along with all their juice to 6 cups of flour etc. I made a double batch of Zucchini/Lemon Bread.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2006)

goodgiver said:
			
		

> When using extracts when they are baked doesn't the alcohol and flavoring bake out?


 

The alcohol may bake out, but the flavor remains.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 6, 2006)

Quality of lemon is also important.  Can you get any from Sicily (they are big like oranges with chunky rinds) ?  They are always must for our dessert recipe that calls for lemons.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 6, 2006)

You may want to increase the lemon zest to the amount of 5-6 lemons.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 6, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Or some Boyjian Lemon Oil. That'll knock your sox off!


 
Another vote for the Boyajian lemon oil!  Since I live in an area where I can not get decent citrus, I do not even try.  I keep lemon, lime and orange Boyajian oil in the frig for when I need anything citrus.  And I can not emphasize enough.... a little goes a long way.  But it is great stuff, very potent.


----------



## cupcakelover (Jul 6, 2006)

I've always had a lot of success with Oetker Lemon extract. I've used it in a variety of baking recipes and things always taste lemony and the aroma is fantastic!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 6, 2006)

I honestly don't know how I did without Boyajian lemon oil until I finally tried it at my mother's house.  *WOW!*

I use the lemon oil a lot; the orange less frequently.

It would certainly solve the problem at hand and add great (and very true)lemon flavor to anything.

But, like Beth says, you should use an eyedropper with the stuff.


----------



## marmalady (Jul 6, 2006)

Jenny, try the orange - just a touch - in a simple olive oil/vinegar dressing!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2006)

Can the Boyajian citrus oils be used in savory dishes or are they sweet?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 7, 2006)

They are not sweet and are perfect for savory dishes, as well.

That's what makes them so wonderful.

They are made in Needham (?? I think) or nearby at least, but you need to go to Sur le table or WS to get them these days.  USed to be able to get them everywhere -- I used to see them but never buy them.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 7, 2006)

I get my citrus oils through King Arthur Flours',  The Baker's Catalogue


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 22, 2006)

I would use artificial lemon flavor. Its pretty inexpensive and I've gotten artificial coconut flavor that works well. And it really gives it a scent.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 22, 2006)

Another vote for lemon extract especially in baked things. I think zest and juice get lost (as you found out) in those, as opposed to custards, etc. Did your recipe say  to use extract?


----------



## licia (Jul 22, 2006)

I haven't heard about using lemon oil before.  Is it available other than by mail? I may see if my health food store has it. I love extracts of all kind as long as they are the real thing.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 22, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I haven't heard about using lemon oil before. Is it available other than by mail? I may see if my health food store has it. I love extracts of all kind as long as they are the real thing.


 
Check out my link to the Boyajian site up above.  I have only used theirs and it's fantastic.  You can buy it at Sur le table and WS, too.


----------



## prada (Sep 21, 2006)

use more lemon zest


----------

